# The little puppy who couldn't



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL, Just great shots, and love the way they look afterwards as if their about to say "_Look, I've done Good...!!!_"


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Note to self, no wooden gates for growing puppy. Love the photos. Too cute.
He is adorable.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So cute!!!! He has the happiest face!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Your photos and Dexter have provided me with a pleasant amusement for the day, thanks for the smile.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend a wooden gate, he first pulled out the wall mount for the clasp a couple times and then he started sitting in the living room with the gate stretched around him as far as possible breaking a few of the planks. Then his girlfriend Lucy comes over and she's even rougher on it than he is. We've got him a little plastic baby gate that uses pressure to stay in one spot, but it's quite small and I'm thinking that he'll get around it or over it in no time.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dexter12 said:


> Then his *girl*friend Lucy comes over and she's even rougher on it than he is.


If you could only see what my senior gal blasts through in the woods. Quiet impressive actually. Then again she boo-hoo's about a little stick in her fluff, go figure. My boy would drag half the woods out with him and not give a care. Honestly came out once trailing 10' of thorns behind him. Now you can see why your photos gave me a smile


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

So cute! Tough to discipline with a face like that!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I found that screen doors don't hold them back either.....
I am trying a new screen material call "Dog Resistant" screen..... So far, so good...


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

That Dexter is such a cutie and he looks sooo proud of himself for getting thru that gate and to you!



photoweborama said:


> I found that screen doors don't hold them back either.....
> I am trying a new screen material call "Dog Resistant" screen..... So far, so good...


Don't want to hijack the thread, but I would love to hear more about that screening. I have NO screen on my slider because someone who shall remain nameless piled thru it and I am reluctant to get a new one!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh no! I hope I don't have this to look forward too. We have a 6 foot gate like this.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

May I suggest a metal one? My son's Bernese Mountain dog tore through the wood gate in 20 minutes. We aren't sure how long he chewed on the plastic one, but we think we got all of the pieces.
We have the Evenflo metal baby gate. It has pressure points at the top and bottom. Even better is the fact that the closed gate (top) helps apply more pressure on the sides. The downside is that it isn't horribly wide. But Reese hasn't destroyed it yet.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol! That's one determined puppy! He is a cutey!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too funny. That is what Caue would do also. He doesn't see things as obsticles he sees them challenges. LOL. Sometimes you just have to force it. (Do I spot a few repairs that have already been made to the gate?)


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

He's amazing! How could you get mad at that face. He was very proud of himself.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Goldengal9 said:


> Oh no! I hope I don't have this to look forward too. We have a 6 foot gate like this.


You might want to think about replacing it with a plastic or metal gate. The gate was fine until he realized how destructive he would be with his adult teeth.



BajaOklahoma said:


> May I suggest a metal one? My son's Bernese Mountain dog tore through the wood gate in 20 minutes. We aren't sure how long he chewed on the plastic one, but we think we got all of the pieces.
> We have the Evenflo metal baby gate. It has pressure points at the top and bottom. Even better is the fact that the closed gate (top) helps apply more pressure on the sides. The downside is that it isn't horribly wide. But Reese hasn't destroyed it yet.


We've mounted the plastic gate a little higher so he couldn't jump over it, but there is a nice metal gate that I saw in the store and I think it would be my next option.



Oaklys Dad said:


> Too funny. That is what Caue would do also. He doesn't see things as obsticles he sees them challenges. LOL. Sometimes you just have to force it. (Do I spot a few repairs that have already been made to the gate?)


It's not quite the workmanship of duct tape, it's a touch of electrical tape. The other half thought that if she could tape the broken pieces to the intact pieces that it might re enforce it...haha yea not likely!



cody and munsons mom said:


> He's amazing! How could you get mad at that face. He was very proud of himself.


He's such a little bugger, he gives me that smug look and I really can't stay mad at him at all.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL He's adorable! I showed my mom and she was like oh dear!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That's so funny about Lucy! She's probably teaching Dexter how to escape! It reminds me when I actually taught my younger sister to "escape" from the crib! LOL


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I work at home, and Lucy comes over sometimes because she's quite the escape artist, and if she does escape she runs right over to our house to see Dexter. I work from home and so I have an office in the second bedroom. One of the reasons that the fence is munched because Lucy started walking forward as far as the gate would stretch and broke it but managed to get through, Dex does it too but he gets stuck. Our temporary fix was to tape some pieces back to it and then put the crate up to it and then one of the cat's scratching posts. So back to this day where Lucy shows up, and I'm working and the other half was taking a shower because my mom was coming to stay over for two days. We have the two of them in the kitchen with the fence closed and our extra measures put in place. I come out of my office after fifteen minutes and Lucy was walking around the house like she lived there. Instead of going through the gate, she had just jumped over the gate on to the dog crate and then right over. 

I can fully understand why and how Lucy always escapes, she must be one of the hardest dogs to try to keep in one place, and she is definitely teaching Dex a couple of new tricks.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Pammie said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread, but I would love to hear more about that screening. I have NO screen on my slider because someone who shall remain nameless piled thru it and I am reluctant to get a new one!


Ok, I'll be quick.... At Lowes... New York Wire 36" x 84" Charcoal Pet Screen. You can get the tools to install it too. You just need a roller tool and a razor knife.


----------

